# What a dog !!



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

A man had just settled into his seat next to the window on the plane when another man sat down in the aisle seat and put his black Labrador Retriever in the middle seat next to the man.

The first man looked very quizzically at the dog and asked why the dog was allowed on the plane.

The second man explained that he was from the Police Drugs Enforcement Agency and that the dog was a 'sniffing dog'.

'His name is Sniffer and he's the best there is. I'll show you once we get airborne,when I put him to work.'

The plane took off, and once it has leveled out, the Policeman said, 'Watch this.'

He told Sniffer to 'search'.

Sniffer jumped down,walked along the aisle, and finally sat very
purposefully next to a woman for several seconds.

Sniffer then returned to his seat and put one paw on the policeman's arm.

The Policeman said, 'Good boy', and he turned to the man and said, 'That
woman is in possession of marijuana,

I'm making a note of her seat number and the authorities will apprehend her when we land.

'Hey, that's pretty good,' replied the first man.

Once again,the Policeman sent Sniffer to search the aisles.

The Lab sniffed about, sat down beside a man for a few seconds, returned to its seat, and this time he placed two paws on the agent's arm.

The Policeman said, 'That man is carrying cocaine, so again, I'm making a note of his seat number for the police.'

'I like it !' said his seat mate.

The Policeman then told Sniffer to 'search' again.

Sniffer walked up and down the aisles for a little while, sat down for a moment, and then came racing back to the agent, jumped into the middle seat and proceeded to crap all over the place.

The first man was really disgusted by this behavior and couldn't figure out how or why a well-trained dog would behave like that, so he asked the Policeman, 'What's going on ?'

The Policeman nervously replied, 'He's just found a bomb


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Glad none of my dogs ever found a bomb.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

pretty good Youngdon. that got a chuckle out of me.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)




----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Ummm... Ok !!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Very funny Don.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks Matt. Did you want pictures too ? !!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

No I'm good on that but thanks all the same!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Ok...I will just manage to use my emagination.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

There you go, your own private pictures. I hope you don't get a red X in a box !!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

ha ha Don...very funny ! But it might be x rated !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

TMI Brian, TMI


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

It's a worry when dog **** becomes x rated!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah...The Red X is in referance to me trying to post photos here. It just does not seem to happen for me and I end up with a red X. As for the X rated poo...more like yuk.

No dogs sitting next to me on the plane.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

When I first started trying to upload photo's I had some problems so I started down sizing them and its been fine.


----------

